# A few of my models.



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

2 Ton Cat.


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

2 Ton Cat.


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

2 Ton Cat finished.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

WOW -UNBELIEVABLE detail- Paint that sucker yellow and you could not tell the difference. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

mike1950 said:


> WOW -UNBELIEVABLE detail- Paint that sucker yellow and you could not tell the difference. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


If he paints that thing anything I will get ticked!!!!!! It is great the way it is. Awesome job!


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Holy smoke, that's absolutely fantastic :thumbsup::thumbsup:

What's the scale?

How do you take on a project like this, do you have blueprints to scale down, pictures or access to the "real thing"?




mike1950 said:


> WOW -UNBELIEVABLE detail- Paint that sucker yellow and you could not tell the difference. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


NEVER, ever use the P-word on a beauty like this :no:


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Guys- It is beautiful- I love it just like it is- just a cat thing- they have always been yellow- now if it was a deere it would have to be green!!!

I t makes my fingers hurt looking at the detail in tracks and chain. They are perfect.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Whoa!!!


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

That is AWESOME!


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

OH MY GOODNESS!!! You are a Craftsman and an Artist of the highest caliber. I am blown away by your skill and attention to detail. This is museum quality. Somebody -- alert the Smithsonian to create a special spot for this treasure. Ralph


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow! It's marvelous! Every little detail is perfectly made. The quality of work is exceptional. Hats off to you sir!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Sure would be nice to see a RULER, GALLON OF MILK, or SOMETHING that gave size comparison sitting near by.

Great piece, and quality of workmanship. Nice photo's tooooooo! 

Dale in Indy


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

! 

Fantastic work.

Now, for the difficult part. How, when, what and why.

Please give us some background on your models. What wood, how do you work in such small pieces. 

How did you do those mind blowing wheels and chains.

So many questions and so little space to put them. And wellcome to our forum. 

But I see being a Tasmanian, doing some thing like this would be a lot easier then for us mere earthlings. having two brains has got to have some advantages. ( sorry, could not resist that one. ) ( local joke )

Pete

ps
My genetic background enables me to bend bananas easilly.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That is just unreal. I love it and it definitely makes my model building look like something a 6 year old built. I have a lot to strive toward my friend. Excellent work.
:thumbsup:


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

unbelievable. the detail is awesome. super job


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Totally Beautiful Excellent Craftsmanship :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

that work is incredible 
thanks for sharing it with us :thumbsup:


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

That is awesome!!! I too would like to know how you come to doing something like. I'd be interested in a source to find plans & designs for novice level.

Mark


----------



## Midwest Millworks (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow, awesome.

Mike Darr


----------



## aaroncr (Dec 30, 2011)

thanks for posting and post more if you got'em.,......................impressive.


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello Longknife,
I dont have plans as such i use side views of photos of the subject I get off google and i scale them up & to the scale I want generally about 300 mm
long which I find is a good size to work on.
Mel.


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

*2 Ton Cat*

Smith Brother,
The 2 Ton Cat is 273 mm long & 140 mm high.
Mel.


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

Kenbo you and Terry dont realize the talent that you both have.
Mel


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks Mel, kind words indeed. When it comes to model making, you are the master. When i look at your work, i can only dream of building something as detailed as your wonderful models. You my friend are at the top of the game. All your pieces belong in a museum. Now, after your head deflates a little, post some more of your work, we're trying to learn here!!! lol. Thanks Mel for joining WWT, the 2 Ton Cat is incredible, we want more!


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

As with most here, I crave more, especially with some how-to insights. Just fantastic work!


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

THis look awesome . I Cant even make a good cut using hand frat saw it allways escape to me .lol. this is good.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

So the CAT is approx. 5-5/8" tall, X 10-3/4"

Thank You,

Dale in Indy


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

Art Rafael said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!!! You are a Craftsman and an Artist of the highest caliber. I am blown away by your skill and attention to detail. This is museum quality. Somebody -- alert the Smithsonian to create a special spot for this treasure. Ralph


I think your work is beautifull its a credit to you.
Mel


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

Your work is beautiful it is a credit to you.
Mel.


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

*2 ton Cat*



STAR said:


> !
> 
> Fantastic work.
> 
> ...


GDay Star.

You are right about Tassie but i am right i come from South Oz,
I will post some W.I.P stuff on the Cat the main wood is huon pine,myrtle & blackwood.
Mel.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I was was impressed by the first few pictures even when I had no idea what it was... but seeing the finished product all I can say is _*WOW!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

mengtian said:


> If he paints that thing anything I will get ticked!!!!!! It is great the way it is. Awesome job!


Me to.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Holy smokes, that is beautiful! Very, very well done. I also LOVE the look of the seat. That looks incredibly awesome.


----------

